# A letter to Joe.



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

Joe; 

I know your 'just' a horse, well that's what they say, but 'they' don't know that your saving me. You've made me cry, laugh and scream with anger, I gave up on you countless times, but you never gave up on me. You were always there with your big brown eyes, staring at me untill I gave it another try again and again. 

I wonder how you got to be so strong, I see those scars on your rump and wonder how you can trust another human when all they do is let you down. You taught me to be kind, willing and never give up on my dreams because if I don't aim for them, it's worse then failing. 

3 months ago you were an annoyance in my life, I didn't want to ride and I always had to put you first and I hated it. How could I have been that stupid, I put material things before you and often you went unridden for weeks on end. I am sorry, I am sorry that I let a stupid boy come between family, between the only thing I have ever been passionate about. He hurt me and took so much from me, but I didn't mean to hurt you. 

Joe you may be just a horse to people that don't understand, but to me you are my rolemodel, my teacher and my greatest friend. You will always be my heart horse, and I hope I will always be your 'favourite human' because I will never let you down like I did before.

This is our year. 

- Abbie.


----------



## ibelieveinbrandy (Sep 28, 2011)

This is beautiful. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow... Touched my heart


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

I too once had a horse named Joe. 
Sadly he has long gone onto a pasture in the sky.

_J_oe's Prayer

Boss, I am your chosen steed to walk and trot with you.
But when each day of trek is done,
Please feed me, give me water and care for me.
Leave me in my stable, with a clean dry bed  and space enough to lie down and doze.
Otherwise, let me munch the grass and breathe fresh air  and be with friends whilst you’re not there. 

Be kind, be gentle and talk softly with me;
Your voice means more than reins alone.
Stroke me sometimes that I may gladly carry you  and thereby come to learn your secret ways. 

Do not jerk the reins, there is no need.
And do not whip me when the way is hilly.
Never beat or kick me, especially  after I did not sense what you meant to do,
Give me second chance to follow you.

Don’t shout; give me comfort when I feel fear. 
This world is full of noise and not as once it was when my forbears lived here.
I must find my role in life and often that’s not clear.

Watch me, and if ever I fail to do your bidding,  first look to see if something is amiss 
Perhaps with bridle, saddle, or my shoes.
Do not draw straps too tightly.
Leave me free to move my head. 
Don't force a cold bit twixt my teeth,  but please warm it first as best you can.

I always try to do in good cheer  the work you ask of me.
And day and night I stand for hours  waiting for you to reappear.
My day is yours to order.
An apple here, a carrot there, 
A snatch of weeds from off the verge.
That’s not much to ask for.

Please don't demand of me too much.
Don’t leave me tethered in the rain.
Keep me well shod, the farrier to visit when due.
Examine my teeth when I do not eat.
Don’t take away my shield against the flies  by cutting short my tail.
Nor hog my mane which otherwise would divert the rain,

I cannot tell you when I feel thirsty  so please allow me fresh cold water freely.
Do all you can to shade me from the sun.
And when I am to stand out in the cold a thick dry coat put over me.

And finally Boss, if I am in pain or  when my useful strength has gone;
Do not turn me out to starve or freeze  or send me on to owners new;
They did not know me in my prime.
You did, my Master, you should end my life  when the day has come, in a quick and painless way

_(Barry Godden from inspiration by AE Fisher of Benwick)_


----------

